
Typeface color font size adjective = memorable password for a designer - VovaKurbatov
http://designpassword.com
======
VovaKurbatov
Today it's on Product hunt [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/design-
password](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/design-password)

